# WMA maps pdf



## mbentle2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Is there any way to get pdf maps of the WMAs like they used to have on their website? It was much easier than the new interactive maps.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 10, 2018)

mbentle2 said:


> Is there any way to get pdf maps of the WMAs like they used to have on their website? It was much easier than the new interactive maps.



Try this link...

https://web.archive.org/web/20130719230327/http://georgiawildlife.com/maps/hunting


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## BBond (Dec 10, 2018)

For some WMAs they have added a PDF option.

I know there are now pdf maps for BF Grant, Balls Ferry, Bartram Forest, Cedar Creek, Cedar Creek Little River, Echeconee Creek, Flat Creek, Gaither, Oaky Woods, Ocmulgee, Ocmulgee Gum Swamp, Perry Dove Field, and Rum Creek/Berry Creek.

Just go to 
https://georgiawildlife.com/allwmas
Scroll down to one of the WMAs I listed and under interactive map there is now a PDF map option.

For other WMAs, I cannot speak because I do not work on those.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 15, 2018)

I completely agree! Sometimes I can find a pdf map by simply googling the name of the wma and including pdf map. Ex. "Beaverdam wma pdf map."


----------



## cjones (Jan 31, 2019)

If you go to the WMA page on the DNR website and click on the 'Interactive Map', you can zoom in to specific areas and then print to PDF from there.


----------



## beretta (Jan 31, 2019)

https://georgiawildlife.com/locations/wrd


----------

